

Ask HN: Are there any technology/geek radio stations online? - sidmitra

I listen to a lot of podcast, but lately i don't get time to listen or watch all episodes. I was wondering if there are any technology related, non music, radio stations. One could just tune in when free and get some tech news, anything interesting. 
I tried looking sifting through shoutcast, but couldn't find anything similar.
======
ideamonk
no idea about radio stations... checkout some podcasts by people behind
stackoverflow. Revision3.com -- checkout some shows related to hacking.

